# I stupidly Double ordered A F95- anyone looking for one?



## drez14 (Aug 17, 2010)

Hi Guys, I'm new to the forum and to road Biking and am loving it so far.

Here is the dilemma. To make a long story short, due to a miss-communication i accidentally special ordered 2 2011 F95's.

Is anyone looking for a 2011 F95 54cm? Obviously it will be cheaper than list (PM Me if you want to know the price) But its brand just built out of the box.

The Bike is in Upland CA, but i work in La Habra and can take it there.

Thanks for looking and look forward to learning a lot on this forum!

Willis


----------



## d3stro (Jul 29, 2010)

Is it a team edition? Could you post pics? I'm not sure if the price would be worth it since it'd have to be shipped across the country, but I'd appreciate the pics as I'm planning on getting one very soon and haven't seen any real pics.


----------



## pumaking (Nov 29, 2009)

I doubt it's the team edition, my LBS was on the phone today with Greg at Felt and he said team edition bikes wont be available for shipping till end of September. By the way I ordered the F5 Team edition today.


----------



## drez14 (Aug 17, 2010)

*Not the Team Edition*

Sorry, not the Team Edition. Its the silver color. I have to say its a beautiful bike. Its all in the details.

Here are pictures of my F95














































Now here is the picture my buddy texted me today saying "Surprise, your bike is finally in and they are assembling it" 










I forgot to tell my buddy who was getting me this bike through his friend the LBS owner, that i found it at another shop. (Patience IS virtue) Rather than screwing my buddy, i figured that id own up to my mistake and take it.


----------



## easyridernyc (Jan 10, 2008)

nice bike, new too

maybe you should have a different title for your thread...


----------



## drez14 (Aug 17, 2010)

It is a nice bike.. I love love love mine.

Your right, i should change the title, but i dont know how.

I dont know if posting the price is frowned upon but here goes.

The price is 700 out the door.

The bike is brand new. I was just assembled and is sitting at the bike shop waiting to be picked up.

I am willing to ship also.

Thanks!


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

I know the shop you bought it at. I live right down the street from it. Great people run that place. Wish I could take that off of your hands but I ride a 58 cm and the wife isn't too happy withme taking up space in the loft with the three Felts I already have.


----------



## Erion929 (Jun 10, 2010)

I'd post it in the Beginner Forum....there are ALWAYS dudes looking for a first road bike and who want to spend $500-1000. They ask for recommendations and buy all sorts of CRAP for $500-600.....that looks like one that could be sold easily.:idea: 


**


----------

